# [B] Goldanlagemünzen 1/20 bis 1/2 unzen



## Fraggerick (17. Mai 2009)

*[B] Goldanlagemünzen 1/20 bis 1/2 unzen*

moinsen,
preis is börsenabhängig, weiteres auf pn.

zum angebot stehen mehrere goldmünzen. keine sammlermünzen, sondern anlagemünzen. ihr bezahlt also nicht irgendeinen fantasiewert aus einem katalog, sondern börsenwert, und ohne aufschläge.

echte münzen, keine plagiate, keine miniaturen, und kein "sieht nur nach gold aus".

sie sind in potsdam, gerne auch persönlicher kontakt. wert in etwa 1500euro. (müsst ich nochmal genau gucken)
gerne aber auch einzeln.


----------



## Denis10 (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: [B] Goldanlagemünzen 1/20 bis 1/2 unzen*

Das solltest du schon etwas genauer beschreiben. Hast du Fotos? Ist es reines Gold? Meinst du das so, dass du nur nach dem aktuellen Goldkurs verkaufst (in dem Fall könntest du es doch auch einer Scheideanstalt anbieten)?

Beschreibe doch mal die Münzen genau, auch den Zustand.


----------



## Atropa (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: [B] Goldanlagemünzen 1/20 bis 1/2 unzen*

Da das Gebotene völlig tranzaprent und dem wert entsprechend seriös angeboten wird, könnte ich schon schwach werden....wie schaut es aus, ich überweise dir das Geld und du schickst mir die Münzen in einem unversicherten Brief zu.


----------



## Fraggerick (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: [B] Goldanlagemünzen 1/20 bis 1/2 unzen*

ich habs mir grad nochmal angeguckt, war wohl eine fehlinterpretations meinerseits, 50% sind anlagemünzen, der rest is irgendwas mit unleserlichen zeichen, und bildern  von längst toten imperatoren. da sammeln sich zaaren, kaiser und könige in meiner schreibtischschublade....

zum verkauf stehen hier:
10 pfund britisch, 1/10 unze
2x 50 unleserlich aus china (panda) 1/10 unze
5dollar 1/10 unze
1/10 krugerrand
1 canadischer dollar 1/20 unze

alle sehen top aus.

gegen gebot.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das sind die einen

und das die anderen, wo ich nich weis, was es ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fraggerick (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: [B] Goldanlagemünzen 1/20 bis 1/2 unzen*

morgen gehts zur goldscheideanstallt. ihr habt noch die möglichkeit bis morgen früh.


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: [B] Goldanlagemünzen 1/20 bis 1/2 unzen*

Was willste denn für die auf dem oberen Bild haben?


----------



## Spassbremse (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: [B] Goldanlagemünzen 1/20 bis 1/2 unzen*

Brauchst Du so dringend Geld?

Ist doch schade um die Münzen...


----------



## Fraggerick (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: [B] Goldanlagemünzen 1/20 bis 1/2 unzen*



			
				Cryptic-Ravage am 18.05.2009 21:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Was willste denn für die auf dem oberen Bild haben?


oberes bild sind 5 mal 1/10 unze und 1mal 1/20 unze sind atm: 373euro

@bremse: was heist dringend geld brauchen, ich habs letztes jahr im goldtief gekauft, und würde es gerne jetz zu nem angenehmen gold-hoch verkaufen. *schulterzuck*


----------



## Spassbremse (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: [B] Goldanlagemünzen 1/20 bis 1/2 unzen*



			
				Fraggerick am 19.05.2009 08:57 schrieb:
			
		

> @bremse: was heist dringend geld brauchen, ich habs letztes jahr im goldtief gekauft, und würde es gerne jetz zu nem angenehmen gold-hoch verkaufen. *schulterzuck*



Achso. 
Ich hab' zuhause auch eine Handvoll Goldmünzen, hauptsächlich k.u.k österreichisch, die würd' ich persönlich nie veräußern, weil sie einen sehr großen ideellen Wert für mich haben.


----------



## aph (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: [B] Goldanlagemünzen 1/20 bis 1/2 unzen*



			
				Spassbremse am 19.05.2009 17:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Fraggerick am 19.05.2009 08:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also, ich würde dringend davon abraten, sich ausgerechnet jetzt von Anlagemünzen zu trennen. Die sind neben Wohnimmobilien in guten Gegenden die absolut einzige Möglichkeit, Vermögen über die Krise hinweg zu retten. Alles andere, insbesondere Geld, wird drastisch im Wert fallen.


----------



## Boesor (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: [B] Goldanlagemünzen 1/20 bis 1/2 unzen*



			
				aph am 19.05.2009 18:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Spassbremse am 19.05.2009 17:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vielleicht solltest du noch dazu sagen, dass das eine Möglichkeit ist, die du für wahrscheinlich hältst. 
Sonst ist der Junge am Ende so verschreckt und hält das für unausweichlich.


----------



## Fraggerick (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: [B] Goldanlagemünzen 1/20 bis 1/2 unzen*



			
				Boesor am 19.05.2009 18:17 schrieb:
			
		

> aph am 19.05.2009 18:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmmhmm... dann wart ich da wohl noch mal ein halbes jahr, ma gucken, wie sich der kurs entwickelt...


----------



## aph (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: [B] Goldanlagemünzen 1/20 bis 1/2 unzen*



			
				Boesor am 19.05.2009 18:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht solltest du noch dazu sagen, dass das eine Möglichkeit ist, die du für wahrscheinlich hältst.



Vielleicht reicht es auch, wenn ich ausdrücklich schreibe, dass das "mein Ratschlag" ist, dem natürlich niemand folgen muss, und wenn du dir deine unfundierten Richtigstellungsversuche sparst.



			
				Fraggerick am 19.05.2009 18:52 schrieb:
			
		

> hmmhmm... dann wart ich da wohl noch mal ein halbes jahr, ma gucken, wie sich der kurs entwickelt...



Sollte die Unze wider Erwarten unter 800 US-$ fallen, kannst du meiner Ansicht nach über einen Verkauf nachdenken.


----------



## Fraggerick (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: [B] Goldanlagemünzen 1/20 bis 1/2 unzen*



			
				aph am 20.05.2009 12:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 19.05.2009 18:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


da werd ich eher verkaufen, wenn der dollar steigt, und oder der kurs die tausend kratzt  dummerweise steigt der goldkurs, wie der dollar sinkt


----------



## aph (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: [B] Goldanlagemünzen 1/20 bis 1/2 unzen*



			
				Fraggerick am 20.05.2009 12:39 schrieb:
			
		

> da werd ich eher verkaufen, wenn der dollar steigt, und oder der kurs die tausend kratzt  dummerweise steigt der goldkurs, wie der dollar sinkt



Richtig, denn ein steigender Dollar ist ein Zeichen dafür, dass der Markt den USA eine Erholung zutraut, während ein steigender Goldkurs ein Zeichen dafür ist, dass der Markt den endgültigen Zusammenbruch erwartet.

Das heißt, sollte der Goldkurs aus seinem derzeitigen, von den Zentralbanken gesteuerten Korridor zwischen 850 und 950$ ausbrechen, dann ist das eine Richtungsentscheidung für die Gesamtwirtschaft. Wenn er die 1000 kratzt, dann wenige Monate später auch die 2000. Verkaufen würde ich ihn dann aber trotzdem noch nicht, weil diese 2000 dann schon nix mehr wert sein werden, weil das eine Situation galoppierender Inflation wäre, in der man kein Bargeld zu viel haben darf. Erst wenn sich alles beruhigt hat, könnte man an Verkauf denken.

In dem anderen Szenario, wo er wieder fällt, wäre mit einer Erholung der Wirtschaft zu rechnen und daher mit einem stabil niedrigen Goldkurs um die 450. Da sollte man also besser bei 800+ schnell verkaufen.


----------



## Boesor (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: [B] Goldanlagemünzen 1/20 bis 1/2 unzen*



			
				aph am 20.05.2009 12:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 19.05.2009 18:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich geh da lieber auf Nummer sicher, man weiß ja nie


----------



## Herbboy (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: [B] Goldanlagemünzen 1/20 bis 1/2 unzen*

wenn du nicht grad dringend geld brauchst, macht es keinen sinn, das zu verkaufen. und wenn du dringens was brauchst, macht es keinen sinn, über kursgewinne/verluste zu spekulieren


----------



## aph (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: [B] Goldanlagemünzen 1/20 bis 1/2 unzen*



			
				Herbboy am 20.05.2009 16:57 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du nicht grad dringend geld brauchst, macht es keinen sinn, das zu verkaufen. und wenn du dringens was brauchst, macht es keinen sinn, über kursgewinne/verluste zu spekulieren



Das hätte ein böses Erwachen gegeben, nachdem der Goldpreis in Dollar in dieser Woche um fast 10% gestiegen ist. Da der Dollar nicht in demselben Maße gefallen ist, müsste die Unze sogar in Euro nun gestiegen sein.


----------



## bsekranker (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: [B] Goldanlagemünzen 1/20 bis 1/2 unzen*



			
				aph am 20.05.2009 13:45 schrieb:
			
		

> während ein steigender Goldkurs ein Zeichen dafür ist, dass der Markt den endgültigen Zusammenbruch erwartet.


Und steigende Temperaturen sind ein Zeichen dafür, dass die Erde sich der Sonne nähert und verglühen wird.


Sorry, aber wie du aus allen möglichen Entwicklungen gleich "den endgültigen Zusammenbruch" ableiten willst wird so langsam lächerlich. Man muss nicht immer gleich vom Worst Case ausgehen, bzw. darf man es gar nicht wenn man keinerlei Quellen / Belege / whatever vorzuweisen hat.


----------



## aph (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: [B] Goldanlagemünzen 1/20 bis 1/2 unzen*



			
				bsekranker am 29.05.2009 14:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, aber wie du aus allen möglichen Entwicklungen gleich "den endgültigen Zusammenbruch" ableiten willst wird so langsam lächerlich. Man muss nicht immer gleich vom Worst Case ausgehen, bzw. darf man es gar nicht wenn man keinerlei Quellen / Belege / whatever vorzuweisen hat.



Weiß nicht was du meinst. Die Quellen, Belege, etc. findest du im Wirtschaftskrisenthread. Oder du liest einfach www.ftd.de oder www.bloomberg.com. Das ist wirklich nicht schwer nachzuvollziehen, dass der Goldkurs steigt, wenn die Leute über die kommende Wirtschaftslage unsicher sind. Warum musst du mich dafür anmachen, wenn ich etwas Selbstverständliches poste, um den TE vor einem Fehler zu bewahren? Nur weil du die Wahrheit nicht erträgst?

Langfristige Anleihezinsen sowie Gold steigen zur Zeit, die Aktienmärkte hingegen stagnieren nach ihrer 2monatigen Ausgleichsbewegung nach dem ersten Absturz. Wenn ich darauf beruhend von einem Verkauf von Goldmünzen abrate, ist da nix verkehrt dran. Und schon gar nicht ist das lächerlich, sondern toternst. Immerhin geht es dabei um ein paar hundert Euro für ihn. Hättest du ihm die ersetzt?


----------



## bsekranker (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: [B] Goldanlagemünzen 1/20 bis 1/2 unzen*



			
				aph am 29.05.2009 14:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist wirklich nicht schwer nachzuvollziehen, dass der Goldkurs steigt, wenn die Leute über die kommende Wirtschaftslage unsicher sind.


Genau darauf will ich hinaus. Es ist ein großer Unterschied, ob man aus einem steigenden Goldkurs auf eine unsichere Wirtschaftslage oder auf den "endgültigen Zusammenbruch" des Wirtschaftssytems schließt. Ersteres ist legitim, letzeres nicht.

Und wie Panikmache dem Threadersteller hier helfen soll, ist mir nicht ganz klar. Wir befinden uns hier im Kleinanzeigen-Forum, nicht im Politik-Forum.




			
				aph am 29.05.2009 14:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur weil du die Wahrheit nicht erträgst?


Achtung, das ist eine der Phrasen die anziehend auf die Männer in den weißen Westen wirkt.


----------



## aph (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: [B] Goldanlagemünzen 1/20 bis 1/2 unzen*



			
				bsekranker am 29.05.2009 15:43 schrieb:
			
		

> aph am 29.05.2009 14:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist keine Panikmache, sondern es handelt sich um völlig normale gesamtwirtschaftliche Vorgänge. Nur dass die halt alle 80 Jahre passieren und nicht alle 5 Jahre, wie sonstige Zyklen. Wenn die Anleger aus langfristigen Anleihen herausgehen und in Gold gehen, das bekanntlich keinerlei Rendite abwirft, dann rechnen sie nicht mit einer Rezession, sondern mit dem kompletten Verfall sämtlicher sonstigen Wertanlagen. Das ist nicht von mir, sondern eine wirtschaftswissenschaftliche Binsenweisheit. Ob es legitim ist, wenn ich auf diese Realität hinweise, steht dir nicht zu zu entscheiden.

Mit "endgültig" war natürlich nur der momentane Wirtschaftszyklus gemeint. Es wird danach freilich ein neuer entstehen, der wieder für ca. 80 Jahre durchhält. Nur zwischendurch wird's hässlich.



> aph am 29.05.2009 14:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, dann geh halt die Autoren von der Financial Times Deutschland verhaften und einweisen. 
Die schreiben dasselbe wie ich. Nur halt nicht in Kleinanzeigenforen.


----------



## Lordnikon27 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: [B] Goldanlagemünzen 1/20 bis 1/2 unzen*



			
				aph am 29.05.2009 15:56 schrieb:
			
		

> ...



Irgendwie magst du schwarzseherei und Pessimismus, oder?


----------



## bsekranker (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: [B] Goldanlagemünzen 1/20 bis 1/2 unzen*



			
				aph am 29.05.2009 15:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Ob es legitim ist, wenn ich auf diese Realität hinweise, steht dir nicht zu zu entscheiden.


Es steht mir aber zu, dir das Verbreiten deiner Meinung im Kleinanzeigen-Forum zu untersagen. Was ich hiermit tue.


----------



## aph (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: [B] Goldanlagemünzen 1/20 bis 1/2 unzen*



			
				bsekranker am 29.05.2009 16:42 schrieb:
			
		

> aph am 29.05.2009 15:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Für seine Anfrage ist es wichtig zu wissen, wie er im Falle steigender oder sinkender Kurse reagieren sollte.

Ich verstehe auch nicht, wieso ihr ständig versucht, aus völlig normalen Vorgängen irgendwelche Weltuntergänge zu konstruieren.


----------



## bsekranker (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: [B] Goldanlagemünzen 1/20 bis 1/2 unzen*



			
				aph am 29.05.2009 16:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Für seine Anfrage ist es wichtig zu wissen, wie er im Falle steigender oder sinkender Kurse reagieren sollte.


Ist es das?

Der Threadersteller versucht seine Münzen zu verkaufen, er fragt nicht nach Vermögensberatung. Davon abgesehen hätte letzteres im Kleinanzeigenforum auch nichts verloren.



Da der Threadersteller sein Verkaufsangebot mittlerweile zurückgezogen hat, kann man den Thread ja schließen.

**close**


----------

